
One programmer broke the internet by deleting a tiny piece of code (2016) - tosh
https://qz.com/646467/how-one-programmer-broke-the-internet-by-deleting-a-tiny-piece-of-code/
======
raxxorrax
('chchchchchch' \+ str).slice(-len)?

But yes, maybe you want to pad a lot of characters. That is why I always
define a constant in the global scope.

const chchchchchchchch[...]chchchchchchchchchchchchch =
chchchchchchchchchchch[...]chchchchchchchchchchc

Remember to name your labels in a way that users know what they represent.

I feel there is some truth to the laziness argument.

